

Ask HN: Anyone in a need of a python/django guru? - jbobes

Folded startup http://cloudiff.com/demo
Baby on the way in a matter of weeks
Desperate to get a gig.
Will code twice as much, twice as hard, half the price.
Email me jparicka@gmail.com and lets get started.
======
josh_fyi
Hey, Jan, by coincidence, our Ask HN item is right above yours and is a close
fit.

"Ask HN: Would you sign up for a "Hire-a-HN-Hacker" board?"
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5732624>.

What do you think?

------
sparkman55
We're on Django / Postgres with geospatial data, scientific programming, top-
tier VCs, and an ace team.

We're building software products to help farmers optimize their farming
practices through Precision Agriculture.

Interested? Jobs@solumtech.com

------
wurzelgogerer
We are always looking for talented engineers. <https://drchrono.com/jobs/>

Feel free to reach out!

------
anandkulkarni
If you're in the Bay Area, come talk to us. Do good with Django.
<https://mobileworks.com/jobs>

------
jbobes
Clickalble link <http://cloudiff.com/demo>

------
LoneDev
Did you try Reddit/ForHire?

------
yogKarma
Did you get a job?

------
nyddle
do you consider remote gigs?

